# Does this scare you?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No surprise here.



> This will open your eyes...
> What does Obama read?














> The name of the book Obama is reading is called The Post-American World, written by a fellow muslim.
> Post-America? - The world After America?
> 
> Please forward this picture to everyone you know, conservative or liberal to expose Obama's radical ideas and intent for this country!


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

No, it doesn't scare me:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/postamerican.asp


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:******: It scares me plenty

1) He did read the book.

2) I don't believe snopes spin on anything.

3) Snopes is part of the far left socialist consperacy. uke:

Have more :koolaid: fhalum oke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, isn't it great having a Muslim loving President who has declared us as a non-Christian nation? F%#*k him and the camel in road into town on!


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter9494 said:


> F%#*k him and the camel in road into town on!


How's that for an example of a non-Christian sounding response...?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To me snoops only refuted the unimportant part of this message. Zogman, I also agree that it often appears snoops has an agenda. At least I was able to go to their website this time without downloads starting. I will check them out more often now. I think it's time we look for something we have facts on that they try refute. I don't trust them much, but will keep an open mind until it's more obvious.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

fhalum said:


> No, it doesn't scare me:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/postamerican.asp


 :roll:

I bet you get your news from the back of the rice krispies box.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

If you don't care for what Snopes has to say, just google "The Post American World summary" and read the book reviews for yourself. You know, like the Cliff's Notes you used to read in high school or college. NYTimes, Wikipedia, Amazon, and Forbes.com (among others) will all outline the book for you. It's not critical of America, per se. It talks about how America used to be the dominant world superpower (and that it still is the most powerful), but that China and India are now making great strides in global influence. I fail to see how that's an alarming book to read.

The author was educated at Yale and Harvard, and has a great deal of knowledge about international economies and international politics. He knows much more about international ralations than I'll ever know, and I would bet he knows more about that subject than anyone on this forum.

I'm not the one who posted a misleading, forwarded email without checking it's accuracy first. (Note: if you receive it in an email forward, odds are it's a bit "off" from the truth. Don't feel bad, though, because my parents believe everything they're forwarded, too.)

I'm also not the one who said to "f---" the president and the camel he rode in on, after stating that we're a Christian nation.

No I don't feel threatened because our president reads books - especially books that peaked at #2 on the NY Times non-fiction hardcover best seller list. (Guess he's not the only person reading non-fiction books these days, huh?)

All this, and I'm the one accused of drinking the koolaid and getting my news from the back of a cereal box?

Come on folks, surely you can do better than that.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Why isn't he reading the #1 best seller this week by Glenn Beck or #2 by Michelle Malkin?????? :lol: I won't be scared then but you might be :lol:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

fhalum said:


> If you don't care for what Snopes has to say, just google "The Post American World summary" and read the book reviews for yourself. You know, like the Cliff's Notes you used to read in high school or college. NYTimes, Wikipedia, Amazon, and Forbes.com (among others) will all outline the book for you. It's not critical of America, per se. It talks about how America used to be the dominant world superpower (and that it still is the most powerful), but that China and India are now making great strides in global influence. I fail to see how that's an alarming book to read.
> *
> I agree, sort of. It should be critical of the policies that have caused the "post American World". It is only alarming if our elected officials are in support of the policies and contributing factors that are now and will "redistribute the wealth in the international economy" by restricting growth in the US economy. I could see where some liberal "experts" in international economies and international politics believe that its "unfair" that the US is the wealthiest country in the world, and want to change that.*
> 
> ...


*I'm not trying to outdo you.*


----------

